# Mission eliminator!



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am thinkin about gettin one of these mission eliminator bows! Does anybody have it and if so how do you like it? If you dont have it thats ok...what have you heard about it? Is it good:darkbeerr is it bad


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> I am thinkin about gettin one of these mission eliminator bows! Does anybody have it and if so how do you like it? If you dont have it thats ok...what have you heard about it? Is it good:darkbeerr is it bad


My suggestion to you is to go shoot it for yourself and see. That's the only true way to find out if you're going to like it BEFORE you buy it. I'm sure you know, it's made by Mathews.. So I'm sure it's a great product...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've seen the ads and they look like an awesome bow, plus it's made by Mathews.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah really if its made by Mathews you cant go wrong and for the bare bow they onlly want $479!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

its kinda of a lower end mathews. if your gonna spend 480 i recommend looking in the AT classifieds. good deals on there..


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Yeah really if its made by Mathews you cant go wrong and for the bare bow they onlly want $479!!


Ya, but mathews or not you gotta think that there is a reason that it's half the price of a real one....
But then again I've never shot one...


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If your going to spend $480 then you are better off going on to the classifieds and getting a used x-force or something else that is a lot better and faster.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> If your going to spend $480 then you are better off going on to the classifieds and getting a used x-force or something else that is a lot better and faster.


Yes, but not necessarily an X-Force. Speed isn't everything, man. It just makes the arrow pass through faster. Cave men were able to kill deer by THROWING a stick at them, I am sure any compound out now will be plenty fast enough to kill the thing. The question is hitting it.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I did not say that he had to get an X-force I sais that or somethign else, but the faster the bow the flatter the trajectory and the chance you have to miss high or low if you misjudge yardage and with a faster bow you have a lot more kinetic energy thann with a slower bow.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Faster isn't always better.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Faster isn't always better.


+1 Yes, you can misjudge yardage a little bit, but only by a few yards. The faster the bow is made to be (shorted, smaller brace height) the less forgiving it is. So it doesn't matter if it has an ultra fast trajectory if you totally miss the thing.

I am comfortable with my forgiveness and the 260 fps I am getting. But if you like speed, it's up to you.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll sell you my dren for $500.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Just because the bow is fast doesn't mean that it is unforgiving and just because the brace height is shorter doesn't mean that it wont shoot good or be forgiving. You can shoot a bow hat has a 6in or less brace height and still shoot great if you are a good archer with good form. My Dreamseason has a 7in brace height and shoots 320fps and its a tack driver especially at 50+ yards.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Just because the bow is fast doesn't mean that it is unforgiving and just because the brace height is shorter doesn't mean that it wont shoot good or be forgiving. You can shoot a bow hat has a 6in or less brace height and still shoot great if you are a good archer with good form. My Dreamseason has a 7in brace height and shoots 320fps and its a tack driver especially at 50+ yards.



Lol. I'm shooting my Vulcan as good as I was shooting my Truth 2. I know a speed bow with a low brace height can shoot great. Speed bows also come with consequences. Some people like the draw cycle on them, but most do not. I don't really like the draw cycle on any speed bow I've shot besides my Vulcan, and my brother's 101st. 
MH95- my suggestion to you is to shoot as many bows as you can in your price range and buy the one that you like the most.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Even though faster is not always better the mission Eliminator shoots 319 fps which is plenty enough speed to kill anything. My dad's Mathews legacy shoots about 280-290 fps and evrything he shoots with it he makes a pass-through shot on it, even when he shot a hog through the brisket and when he shot a 200 pound doe in Ohio at 40 yards.


----------



## Mwil80 (Jun 2, 2009)

Has anybody else noticed that the Eliminator seems to be the same thing as the Hyperlite, only less expensive, marginally different ATA, without the Roller Guard and the Harmonic Dampers?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Its a great bow! I've shot the entire Mission Line (my favorite was the journey actually)

There are some small things different that cause it to be cheaper than a mathews (larger tolerances, plastic parts instead of metal, etc), but its still a quality bow priced where it should be!

Go shoot it for yourself and see what you think about it though.


----------

